# Does pink salt go bad?



## Rand (Apr 4, 2018)

I have some instacure #1 and #2 5-7 years old.  It is dry and has been generally in the dark. There is not a "best by" date. It looks fine and is still granular (i.e., not clumped).

Is it OK to use?  Or given low cost better to play it safe and replace?

thanks,
Rand


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a bag of Anthony’s pink #1 which has a Best By date of 11/14/17. Yup expired. At least it’s not “best” anymore. I’m tossing it. Make no sense taking a chance on expensive meat when Pink 1 is cheap.
Thanks for making me get up and check. I’d have never bothered if you hadn’t posted.  B


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2018)

I've just finished a bag that was 7-8 years old...  It's a chemical...  components are bound pretty tight...  I think it's good as long as it doesn't get damp...   It's hygroscopic so it will suck water out of the air...  keep it sealed tight...  and in the dark...  
It will not hurt anything if you replace it...   be careful of disposal...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2018)

My cure is probably 10 years old, still dry and looks good.   I am still using it.  

I say keep it.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 4, 2018)

Just found this on what I consider to be a reputable site:
*Curing Salt's Curious Longevity*
Curing salt has no hard expiration date. If your curing salt is only salt and sodium nitrate or sodium nitrite, it's good forever. Salt itself never goes bad, though yellowing and other discoloration is common. Moisture is a potential problem as it attracts microbes. To prevent such threats, store curing salts in dry, moisture-lock, airtight containers and in a cool dry place, such as your pantry or a dry goods storage closet. Do not refrigerate or freeze curing salt.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Just found this on what I consider to be a reputable site:
> *Curing Salt's Curious Longevity*
> Curing salt has no hard expiration date. If your curing salt is only salt and sodium nitrate or sodium nitrite, it's good forever. Salt itself never goes bad, though yellowing and other discoloration is common. Moisture is a potential problem as it attracts microbes. To prevent such threats, store curing salts in dry, moisture-lock, airtight containers and in a cool dry place, such as your pantry or a dry goods storage closet. Do not refrigerate or freeze curing salt.


I have mine in a lock n lock and in the basement.  

Good article there.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I've just finished a bag that was 7-8 years old...  It's a chemical...  components are bound pretty tight...  I think it's good as long as it doesn't get damp...   It's hygroscopic so it will suck water out of the air...  keep it sealed tight...  and in the dark...
> It will not hurt anything if you replace it...   be careful of disposal...


Yup. I just finished a container I had that was 8~9 years old. 
To the OP: you can always just test it. Next time you have some pork (butt, loin, etc) slice a 1/2" X 1" piece off sprinkle with 1/16tsp. of cure, place in a baggy in the fridge for 2 days, then fry it till cooked through. Let it cool and slice. It ought to be pink.


----------



## Bimmernerd (Apr 4, 2018)

I concur with several of the above - Salt, if it’s dry - and still looks like salt, it’s still good.  It’s a mineral that comes from either the dirt or the sea, not much can go wrong with it.  If someone is so inclined you can look here: http://www.saltinstitute.org/  for a TON of info about salt, and ask a salt guru if it actually expires, but I’ve used very old salt before and never had an issue. 

Stacy...


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2018)

Salt you get at the store is about 100 million years old....  It's buried in rock and slowly dissolved by rain until it sits in the ocean...  then, through evaporation, once the sea floor rises, it's evaporated into layers....  then reburied by tectonic shift to be later mined... and then repeat....   In other words.....  it's older than I am....  I know, hard to believe...


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 6, 2018)

I purchase my pink salt (Cure #1) from Butcher Packer, usually four to five pounds at a time, which is enough for a year of curing (1 pound sealed bags).  That keeps it fresh.


----------



## dr k (Apr 6, 2018)

I vac seal the bag.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 6, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> I purchase my pink salt (Cure #1) from Butcher Packer, usually four to five pounds at a time, which is enough for a year of curing (1 pound sealed bags).  That keeps it fresh.



I was going to go to that place this weekend. I think it's open to the public. 
It's about a 30 minute drive . I was going to get a roll of ham net or some flex net for hams. I'm not sure if I'm going to go now however. My butcher gave me net for my ham the other day.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 6, 2018)

The cure I had from an old hi mountain kit to make jerky was a different color than the new ones I had bought one day. The old cure pack was off color so I tossed it.. this could have been just the hi mountain formula was changed or that the other components were old and changed color. Hi Mountain is not the same strength as cure #1 and not the same. It's cut with additional stuff.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 6, 2018)

The dye used in most cure #1 is beet juice. The dye only lasts about a year before it starts to fade and turn yellow. Nothing wrong with the cure or the salt...it'll still work. I make sure and label the package so I know what it is....


----------

